# High natural killer cells and wanting to TTC naturally



## Em.

Evening,

Last week I realised I was pregnant which was a total shock considering we have been told it would never happen naturally, sadly it ended as a chemical pregnancy. It has made us realise how much we would love another baby. Does anyone know of anything I can do to try and suppress my natural killer cells without going to an IVF clinic? 

Many thanks
Em. x


----------



## Blondie71

you could try resveratrol (solgar brand) which is an anti-inflammatory but personally if you could manage to get hold of prednisolone (a steroid) it will suppress inflammation, I took 10mg daily until 12 weeks hth x


----------



## Em.

Thank you. I was on that before but not sure if my gp will prescribe it to me - I'll try though. Thank you x


----------



## Delia12

Hi, apparently your diet can play an important role in your immune issues too. It is a kind of autoimmune issue where the body actually mistakes the embryo for a foreign body and attack it, not allowing it to implant. It is also true that many of pregnancies result in ectopic pregnancies in such cases. 
Treatments to "suppress NK cells" offered by some clinics include: high-dose steroids intravenous, immunoglobulin (IVIg), tumour necrosis factor-a (TNF) blocking agents. As with all medical interventions they carry risks and potential side effects. You should make sure you are told about all these. You can think of considering Progesterone (after consulting your doc) which is nature’s own immune-suppressant. Other options include vitamin E and fish oil.
Don’t take too much stress as Try not to over-think things too much. This will cause undue stress...and you don't need another dose of that!
Let us know how you get on.
Fertility blessings!!!


----------



## deedee_spark

Hi there,

I guess this diagnosis is an autoimmune illness? 
I think you can either get the steroid drug or if you are happy to try an alternative method, I recommend reading the book 'The immune recovery plan' by Susan Blum. The book is about how 80% of your digestive system is responsible for your immune system. It also covers the impact of stress and toxins (i.e mercury) on your body. 

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto thyroid disease in mid February. I also suffer from a bit of eczema and asthma (all allergic). Mid March I gave up gluten. 
In May my Peroxidase antibodies were 220 IU/mL. On 25/07/14, the Peroxidase antibodies were down to 98.4 IU/mL. I have more than halved the attack on my thyroid. Both my GP and consultant told me it was impossible to reduce those numbers. My eczema has gone and my asthma/hayfever is reduced. I still think something else is upsetting my system but maybe that is the stress of TTC after 2.5 years. 

I am not saying you have a gluten problem - I had a feeling something I was eating was making me sick (some of those 50/50 breads really upset my stomach). But it is worth thinking about whether there is anything that upsets your body. You maybe able to reduce your antibodies naturally. 

I have only read 50% of the book but I do plan to follow the programme for 3 months to see if my antibodies reduce further. 

I also have a book called 'Making babies'. I think it is quite good (apart from turning me into a hypochondriac for a while). It made me realise I use too much preseed and we were taking far too many vitamins. Plus eating warm foods (for my body type) has helped.
I checked the book for you. For Natural killer cells, the books say's: 'The treatment I recommend is intravenous gamma globulins, steroids, or intralipid infusions to suppress the immune system.'
The book also talks about a daily dose of baby aspirin, vit C, vit E, zinc and betacarotene. More alkaline foods, stress reduction, avoid sugar/caffeine. Plus chinese medicine. 

BTW, both books are USA audience books.

Hope this helps.

Denise


----------



## Em.

That is really helpful, thank you so much x


----------



## marie123

I had immune issues and recurrent chemicals and mcs for 12years tried various fertility treatments. I had immune testing and was told I would need an ivig drip however that a very strong embryo might make it naturally.  I fell pg within days of that diagnosis, I fully anticipated another mc  because we hadn't saved up for ivig . I went for it naturally, changed my diet, took baby aspirin and some homeopathic remedies.  My baby girl made it and is now a happy healthy 16months. So I just wanted to say it can be done. I had to reply because I could have posted this exact question myself a couple of years ago. Good luck xxx


----------



## deedee_spark

Hi Marie123,

Congratulations on your baby girl. What changes did you make? 

Denise x


----------



## niccad

Hello.... I'm in a similar situation to you and if I'm ever lucky enough to get pregnant naturally again I will go on all the drips/steroids etc. to suppress my immunes.  In the meantime I'm taking resveratrol, turmeric and aspirin along with the usual conception vits. I'm also trying to limit my gluten. 
Good luck x


----------



## marie123

Hi deedee,  I took baby aspirin, followed angel bumps protocol on here and limited gluten as that often caused my tummy upsets (sorry tmi) I cant tell u what the homeopathic tablets had in them as a proper homeopath madevthem himself and they just looked like white tablets to me but I know he treated my thyroid.  I also did relaxation cds and tried to generally reduce stress (not easy as a reception teacher with a class of new 5 year olds (it was september!!)  
Goodluck to you and everyone else on here x


----------

